# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Frida Kahlo

## Eagle

E njihni kete grua?

----------


## Eagle

The little deer

----------


## Eagle

My birth

----------


## Neandertal

Po he na shpjego kush eshte se une deri tani si ve dot emer pervec "Goca e Fantocit".

----------


## Pedro

> _Postuar më parë nga Neandertal_ 
> *Po he na shpjego kush eshte se une deri tani si ve dot emer pervec "Goca e Fantocit".*


behet fjale per piktoren meksikane Frida Kahlo elindur ne 1907 dhe vdekur ne 1954.

----------


## Dita

> behet fjale per piktoren meksikane Frida Kahlo elindur ne 1907 dhe vdekur ne 1954



...per te cilen eshte bere dhe nje film ne 2002, ku rolin e piktores e luan artistja Salma Hayek.

----------


## Mjellma

> _Postuar më parë nga Dita_ 
> *...per te cilen eshte bere dhe nje film ne 2002, ku rolin e piktores e luan artistja Salma Hayek.*


Ditush filmi me duket se quhet "Frida" edhe ka qen i nominuar per Oskar ne disa kategori 

Tung
Mjellma

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Frida ka qenë e përmendur edhe në Suedi. Artiste e jashtëzakonshme, e dëmtuar tmerrsisht në një aksident, me temperament për erotikë të vrullshme.... Ajo jetoi një jetë të vërtetë plot dinamizëm "against all odds". 
Të fala nga Suedia

----------


## Leila

Kur ishte 13 vjec, i thote Frida shoqes se vet qe do martoje Diego Riveren. Vite me vone, martohen me te vertete.

Hmmm... te ben te mendosh 2 here perpara se te besh shakara per bashkeshortin e ardhshem.

----------


## Fiori

Jeta e Frides filloi dhe mbaroi ne Mexico City, ne shtepine e saj te njohur me emrin Shtepia Blu. Kur e pyesnin per ditelindjen ajo perdorte daten 7 Korrik, 1910 edhe pse sic u mesua me vone, ne certifikaten e saj te lindjes eshte data 6 Korrik, 1907. _(Kjo pra ishte vetem njera nga genjeshtrat qe ajo tregoi gjate jetes.)_

Ne moshen 6 vjecare, u semur me polio. Semundja i demtoi kemben e djathte, e cila kishte permasa me te holla se kemba tjeter.

Ne gjimnaz shoqerohej kryesisht me nje grup djemsh te cilet mbaheshin per rremujen qe shkaktonin ne shkolle. Ishte pikerisht kjo periudhe kur ajo u njoh me burrin e saj Diego Rieveran. Ne ate kohe ai ishte duke punuar ne nje mural ne auditorin e shkolles.

Ne 17 Shtator, 1925, ne moshen 18 vjecare, gjate nje aksidenti me autobuz ajo theu kolonen kurrizore, brinje, 11 fraktura ne kembe etj. Per gati nje muaj ju desh te qendronte shtrire ne kurriz, e futur ne nje mburroje allçije me shpresen e sherimit te trupit. 

Frida filloi te pikturonte pikerisht menjehere pas sherimit prej ketij aksidenti. 

Edhe pse sherimi ishte gati i mbrekullueshem, pasi ajo ishte ne gjendje te ecte perseri, dhimbjet ne trup nuk ju larguan gjithe jeten. Gjate jetes ju desh te bente rreth 30 operacione, dhe ndonjehere vete ajo qeshte duke pohuar se per operacione ne trup, ajo mbante rekord boteror. Dhimbjet ishin dhe arsyeja perse shpesh ajo kthehej nga droga, alkooli apo cigarja per tu qetesuar. 

Diego dhe Frida u martuan ne 21 Gusht, 1929. Martesa e tyre ishte nje karruzel dashurie, mardhenjesh me njerez te tjere, urrejtje, dhe nje divorc ne vitin 1940 i cili zgjati vetem nje vit. 

Midis marredhenjeve te saj me gra te tjera (duke qene se ishte bisexual) e burra te tjere, Frida pati marredhenje dhe me Leon Trotsky, lider komunist ky. Marredhenjet e tij me Friden filluan pas nje vizite te tij me te shoqen, ne shtepine e Frides. Pas vrasjes se Trotskit, Friden e futen ne burg me akuzen e vrasjes, por per mungese provash ajo u lirua. Dyshimet per kete vrasje rane dhe tek Diego, gjithsesi as sot e kesaj dite nuk jane gjetur prova te sakta mbi vrasesin e Leon Trotskit. 

Ekspozita e vetme e pikturave te saj, kur ishte gjalle ishte ne vitin 1953, ne Meksike. Frida ishte shume semure ne ate kohe dhe gjate hapjes se ekspozites ju desh te shkonte ne urgjence. Gjate ketij shtrimi ne spital i prene kemben e djathte deri tek gjuri per shkak te gangrenes. 

Pas kesaj ngjarjeje ajo tentoi shume here te vriste veten. Frida vdiq ne 13 Korrik, 1954. Njerzit thone qe ishte vetvrasje, por asnjehere nuk u be autopsia per provat e sakta. Fjalet e fundit ne ditarin e saj ishin " Shpresoj qe ikja te jete e bukur dhe shpresoj te mos kthehem me kurre". 

Disa thenje te saj : 

"Pikturoj portrete te vetes sepse shpesh here jam vetem, sepse jam i vetmi person qe e njoh plotesisht" 

"Pikturoj realitetin tim. E di se pikturoj sepse kam nevoje te pikturoj dhe pikturoj cfare me vjen ne mendje pa i vene shume rendesi"

"Piva qe te mbytja dhimbjen, por dhimbja e mallkuar mesoi notin dhe tani jam mbytur nga sjellja e mire"

----------


## Eagle

Oh people, u are wonderful...:)

nuk e dija qe kaq shume njerez e njihnin Friden

Bravo!!!

----------


## Fiori

Eagle meqenese jeton ne MI, te enjte ne 18 shtator, nga ora 12 p.m deri ne 5:00 pm ne Student Lounge te Kresge Library, ne bashkepunim me Qendren e Iniciativave Shumekulturore, me Departamentin e Artit dhe Historise se Artit si dhe Studimeve te Grave, do te cfaqet filmi Frida. Me sa kam lexuar do te mund te gjesh mjaft informacione mbi jeten dhe veprat e Frides ne aktivitetin para dhe pas filmit. 

Per me shume informacione mund te marresh ne tel Dana Keyse ne (248) 370-2475.

Adresa per ne librari eshte :

Kresge Library 
2200 N Squirrel Rd 
Rochester, MI 48309 
(248) 370-4426


Fiori

----------


## liliella

kam arritur te shoh shume punime te Frida's tek EL MUSEO DEL BARRIO ne Harlem ne nje ekspozite kushtuar artisteve latine . me ka lene shume mbresa dhe punnimet kishin shume fuqi kur i shikoje te gjithe ne nje dhome dhe e ndiqje metaforzen e saj si ne art dhe ne jeten private . jeta e saj me diegon ka influencuar shume dhe ne disa punime eshte teper evidente. 

lili

----------


## Eagle

Thnx Fiori  :)

----------


## Leila

Mua me ka bere shume pershtypje njera nga ato portretet e saj bashke me Diego Riveren qe Frida kishte bere. Kur ta gjej do ta vendos ketu (ne qofte se s'e ka gjetur dikush tjeter perpara meje). Aty ajo kishte pikturuar kembet e saj shume te vogla ("freakishly small"), dhe te Diegos shume, shume, shume me te medha. Si e shpjegoni ju kete? Apo nuk eshte kjo teme e pershtatshme per te bere nje pyetje te tille? S'jam e sigurte. Sidoqofte, do me pelqente nje pergjigje :)

----------


## Leila

Kjo eshte piktura per te cilen e kisha fjalen.

----------


## Fiori

Leila mjafton te lexosh jeten e saj _(pergjigja ime e pare tek kjo teme)_ per te kuptuar ndryshimin :  1. Diego ka qene vertet me i madh se ajo ne trup e moshe dhe 2. kembet, sidomos njeren - derisa ja prene, e ka pasur shume te vogel per shkak te semundjeve dhe operacioneve. Megjithate kembet e saj me lart i ka ne proporcion me trupin (po ashtu dhe Diego me trupin e tij), pra ajo thjesht sa ka paraqitur realitetin fizik te te dyve.

Per ilustrim me poshte po te vendos nje foto origjinale te te dyve, e cila nuk eshte shume me ndryshe nga piktura :

 



Pershendetje!

----------


## Leila

Flm per pergjigjen, Fiori... por kembet s'i ka aq proporcional me trupin, se po i pate duarte me te medhaja se kembet, dicka nuk shkon tek ty! :D

Por besoj se arsyeja eshte fakti qe s'ka qene ne kembe shume dhe per te treguar diferencen ne moshe midis asaj dhe Diegos.

----------


## Eagle

FYTYRAT E FRIDA-S 

TESSA WILLIAMS 


Autoportretet mashkullore të Frida Kahlo-s nuk rrëfenin të vërtetën e bukurisë së saj të paimagjinueshme dhe jeta e saj pasionante errësoi agoninë e shëndetit të sëmurë, nga i cili vuante. 

50 vjet pas vdekjes, ajo po tërheq kaq shumë kureshtje. Gjatë jetës së saj të shkurtër, ajo u përndoq nga sëmundja dhe varësia ndaj qetësuesve dhe kurrë nuk kishte besim te puna e saj. 

U sëmur nga poliomeliti në moshën 6 vjeçare, që i la këmbën e djathët të dobët dhe të deformuar. 12 vjet më vonë u përfshi në një aksident gati fatal me autobuz, kur një shufër metalike përshkroi trupin e saj nga barku tek këmba e djathtë. Kaloi muaj të tërë në spital dhe kreu 35 operacione gjatë gjithë jetës së saj. 

Në fillim Frida donte të bëhej doktoreshë, por gjatë konvaleshencës në spital filloi të pikturonte. Atje filloi të bënte autoportrete, për të cilat u bë e njohur dhe të cilat konfirmuan atë si një nga piktoret femra më të rëndësishme në historinë e artit. Veçanërisht ajo është e njohur për portretizimin e gjendjes së grave në dhimbjen emocionale dhe fizike. 

Frida u përfshi me Partinë Komuniste Meksikane, ku u njoh me muralistin e njohur meksikan Diego Rivera. Çifti u dashurua dhe u martua më 1929. Frida ishte 22 vjeç; Diego 21 vjet më i madh. Mamaja e Frida-s e krahasoi bashkimin e tyre si atë të një elefanti dhe një pëllumbi. 

Pak mbas martesës së tyre, Diego-s iu ofrua një punë në San Fransisko. Ata filluan të jetonin midis Meksikës dhe SH.B.A. për shkak të shëndetit të Frida-s. Gjatë kësaj kohe ajo pati edhe dy aborte. Fakti që ajo nuk mund të kishte një fëmijë e mërziti shumë, dhe e kompesonte këtë duke u rrethuar me kafshë shtëpiake si qenë dhe majmunë, duke përfshirë të preferuarin e saj Fulang Chang-un, i cili shfaqet shpesh në pikturat e saj. 

Gjatë kësaj kohe, Diego filloi të kishte një marrëdhënie me motrën e Frida-s, Cristina-n. Frida u dëshpërua. Preu flokët e saj të gjata dhe filloi të vishej me kostume burrash. Më 1935, la shtëpinë e tyre, mori një apartament vetëm dhe filloi një marrëdhënie me skulptorin japonez-amerikan, Isamu Noguchi, i cili ishte shpërngulur për punë në Meksikë. 

Megjithëse ajo u kthye në shtëpinë bashkëshortore në fund të 1935, marrëdhëniet midis saj dhe Diego-s u tendosën pas tradhëtive të tyre, ndërsa Frida vazhdonte të kishte marrëdhënie me burra dhe gra. 

Marrëdhënia e saj më e famshme ishte me të mërguarin Leon Trotsky, i cili më 1937 erdhi me gruan e tij për të qëndruar në shtëpinë e Riverave në Meksiko Siti, që ishte një Mekë për artistat ndërkombëtarë, aktivistët politikë, shkrimtarët dhe aktorët. 

Në atë kohë Frida ishte 29 vjeç; Trotsky në fundin e të pesëdhjetave. Njerëzit tregojnë sesi Trotsky i shkruante letra sekrete dashurie Frida-s dhe i fuste ato në librat që i jepte të lexonte. 

Frida kishte patur marrëdhënie me gra që në shkollë, por biseksualiteti i saj ishte diçka që Diego e inkurajonte. Flitej se kjo ndodhte sepse si një burrë në moshë, ai nuk kishte mundësi të plotësonte nevojat e saj. Të tjerë thonin se ai donte që ajo të ishte e zënë, në mënyrë që ai të ishte më i lirë. 

Sekretarja personale e Trotsky-it, Jean van Heijenoort-i, e cila ishte edhe një mike e ngushtë e Riverave, thotë: Ajo nuk më tregonte nëse ai ia plotësonte apo jo nevojat e saja seksuale, por nuk ka pikëpyetje që ajo kishte nevoja të thella. Njëherë ajo më rrëfeu që pikëpamja e saj për jetën ishte Bëj dashuri, bëj një dush, bëj dashuri përsëri. 

Marrëdhënia midis Trotsky-it dhe Frida-s përfundoi pas disa muajsh, sepse Frida nuk donte t'i shkaktonte më shumë shqetësime gruas të Trosky-it, Natalia-s. Tre vjet më vonë, Trotsky u vra në Meksikë. 

Gjatë kësaj kohe, reputacioni i saj si një artiste kishte filluar të rritej. Personaliteti i saj ekstrovert  asaj i pëlqente të pinte dhe të mallkonte  dhe mënyra e veçantë e veshjes nënkuptonte që ajo tërhiqte vëmendje. Mbante shumë bizhuteri dhe fustane tipike meksikane Tehuana. 

Më 1938, ajo hapi ekspozitën e parë në SH.B.A. Megjithë dyshimet e Frida-s për ekspozitën (ajo i shkruante një miku Nuk e di çfarë ata shohin në punimet e mija? Përse duan që unë të hap një ekspozitë?) më shumë se 25 punë u shitën. Revista Time shkruante Dalldisja e javës në Manhatan u shkaktua nga ekspozita e parë e gruas gjermano-meksikane Frida Kahlo, të muralistit të famshëm Diego Rivera. 

Më 1939, hapi ekspozitë në Paris në galerinë Renou et Colle, e cila më vonë ishte ndërmjetësja e shitjeve të Salvador Dali-së. Ajo ishte një sukses i madh në qytet, saqë stilisti Schiaparelli krijoi një veshje Madame Rivera, duke u mbështetur në kostumet Tehuana të Frida-s. 

Por, ndërsa arti i Frida-s po vlerësohej shumë, martesa e saj po shpërbëhej dhe në fund të 1939 ajo dhe Diego u divorcuan. Ka shumë teori rreth arsyeve për ndarjen e tyre: disa besonin se Diego ishte divorcuar nga Frida për ta mbrojtur atë nga pasojat e aktiviteteve të tyre politike, të tjerët që ai kishte zbuluar tradhëtitë e saja ose që gjendja e ligështuar fizike e Frida-s bënte të pamundur që ajo ta kënaqte atë seksualisht. 

Diego më vonë shkruante në autobiografinë e tij: Thjesht unë doja të isha i lirë, të rrija me çdo grua që më pëlqente. Frida nuk kundërshtonte tradhëtitë e mija. Atë që ajo nuk kuptonte ishte zgjedhja ime e grave, të cilat ishin të pavlefshme ose inferiore ndaj meje. Gjatë dy vjetëve që ne jetuam të ndarë, Frida arriti të realizonte disa nga punimet e saja më të mira, duke sublimuar ankthin e saj në pikturë. 

Ndërmjet fundit të 1939 dhe gjatë 1940, gjendja e Frida-s u përkeqësua gradualisht. Filloi të pinte dhe u bë e varur nga antidepresantët. Megjithëse divorci solli si pasojë një degradim fizik, ishte koha më e mirë krijuese artistike. 

Më 1939, ajo pikturoi Dy Frida-t, një nga veprat më të njohura, që tani ndodhet në Muzeumin e Artit Modern, në Meksiko Siti. Kjo vepër paraqet dy vetvete, një grua perëndimore që mban arterien e zemrës, që e lidh atë me anën e saj meksikane. Përgjatë të gjithë portreteve të saja, e paraqiste veten në një mënyrë mashkullore dhe jotërheqëse. Nuk ka dyshim, nga shumë fotografi që kanë ngelur, që ajo ishte në të vërtetë e bukur, por ajo e shihte vetveten në një mënyrë shqetësuese. Vepra e saj shfaqte dhimbjen dhe tragjedinë, që rrethonte jetën e saj. Që nga autoportreti që paraqet një shtyllë kurrizore guri që po shkërmoqet, gjakosja e saj nga gjembat rreth saj, ajo arrin të portretizojë një përzierje tragjedie dhe bukurie. Dëshpërimi dhe ankthi kishin rrënjë të thella në veprën e saj. 

Më 1940, Frida u rimartua me Diego-n. Ata kishin mbetur të afërt përgjatë ndarjes së tyre, por kuptuan që megjithë ndryshimet e tyre, ata nuk mund të jetonin pa njëri  tjetrin. Megjithatë, Frida pranoi vetëm të rimartohej me kushtin që tani duhet të ekzistonin disa rregulla. Diego tha që do të pranonte çdo gjë, vetëm që të ishte me Fridën, përsëri, dhe ai qëndroi me të derisa ajo vdiq 14 vjet më vonë. 

Edhe në funeralin e saj, ajo shkaktoi një tronditje. Kur pjesëmarrësit në varrimin e saj po shihnin trupin e saj të futej në sobën e krematoriumit, një shkulm i madh nxehtësie ngriti trupin e saj në pozicion ulur. Njerëzit filluan të ulërasin ndërsa shihnin trupin e Frida-s, të qëndronte lart dhe flokët e saj të valviteshin mbrapa, sikur ajo po kthehej përsëri në jetë. Ndërsa flokët e saj morën flakë dhe ajo filloi të digjej, u rikthye në pozicionin e saj të shtrirë. Dukej sikur shpirti i saj përherë triumfues kishte vështirësi në braktisjen e jetës. Edhe përpara kësaj ngjarjeje, Diego ishte i bindur që ajo ishte akoma gjallë, saqë urdhëroi një mjek t'ia priste damarët për të qenë i sigurt që gjaku nuk po qarkullonte. 

Megjithë dashnorët e shumtë të Frida-s, marrëdhënia e saj më pasionante ishte me vetveten. Gjatë gjithë jetës së saj ajo punoi më shumë se 200 piktura, shumica e të cilave ishin autoportrete. 

Njëherë Frida tha Pikturoj veteveten sepse jam shumë shpesh vetëm, sepse jam subjekti që njoh më mirë. Të pikturuarit ishte pjesë e luftës së saj për të jetuar. 

Përktheu: Senada BAJRAKTARI

----------


## angeldust

> Njëherë ajo më rrëfeu që pikëpamja e saj për jetën ishte Bëj dashuri, bëj një dush, bëj dashuri përsëri.


:(




> "I drank to drown my pain, but the damned pain learned how to swim, and now I am overwhelmed by this decent and good behavior."





> "I never knew I was a surrealist till Andre Breton came to Mexico and told me I was."


Si gjithmone njerezit perpiqen te fusin ne korniza te ngurta gjerat me fluide dhe natyrale qe mund te ekzistojne, si jeta e Frides nepermjet artit te saj. Por jo gjithshka mund te kapet brenda atyre kornizave. Ka kaq shume atje.

Recalling her hospitalization in 1950, Frida said, 


> "I never lost my spirit. I always spent my time painting, because they kept me going with Demerol, and this animated me and it made me feel happy....I joked around, I wrote, they brought me movies....I cannot complain".


Gjate viteve '50 pikturat  e saj behen me kaotike pikerisht saje narkotikeve qe i duhej te merrte. Ka nje kembe me proteze gjate kesaj periudhe, ngaqe i kishte mare gangrene dhe duhej t'ja prisnin.

Me poshte eshte "A few small nips", e pikturuar pasi kishte lexuar ne gazete se nje burre kishte qelluar gruan e tij dhjetera here me thike, dhe gjate gjyqit ne mbrojtje te tij kishte thene: "I didn't want to kill her. It was just a few small nips."

Gjithashtu me poshte dhe nje tablo qe pasqyron deshtimin e saj ne Detroit, ne Henry Ford Hospital, gjate periudhes qe Diego po pikturonte muralin e tij ne hyrje te Detroit Institute of Arts. E kam pare vete atje dhe sot e kesaj dite.

----------

